# Kenny Chesney code question



## cda (Jan 25, 2012)

Daywalker or someone else???

not in my ahj, but just wondering if anyone has a  kenny chesney concert coming to them in the next few months and can explain what the sandbar  area is. Is this standing/ festival area???

""""""The closest seats will be located in the "Sand Bar" general admission pit in front of the stage""""""""""


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Jan 25, 2012)

Never been, and no plans.  Lawn chairs maybe?  We have a local venue that offers this type of seating in front of the stage, roped off, and then surrounds it with standing/festival seating on grassy hills.  The whole area is fenced in, with one concrete path that leads down towards the stage.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 25, 2012)

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Are_there_assigned_seating_in_the_Sandbar_at_Kenny_Chesney's_concerts

And, they aren't seats, it is standing room only.


----------



## north star (Jan 25, 2012)

*= =*





> "The closest seats will be located in the "Sand Bar" general admission pit in front of the stage"


Sounds like a marketing gimmick to me.....Get the Bubba's & Betty's to pay more to get down front!

*= =*


----------

